# Another Soul Wanders in...



## KevinS (Sep 30, 2007)

Greetings from the West Coast (Port moody BC). 
I've been doing front yard based stuff for a few years, and only this season did I discover this site.
As an introduction, Here's a quick clip of one of my favorite spook- the "plunging spider". The most 3 hours of fun I've ever had with a piece of string and a furry beast.... (i hope this link works)

http://members.shaw.ca/clawback/spiderclip.wmv


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Welcome!!
your spider cracked me up I bet it is alot of FUN! scaring all the kids


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Loved your spider.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome aboard K!


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Welcome, and yes very nice spider.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome..it's nice to meet you.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to the site... looks like you'll fit right in!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome Kevin!


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome, come on in.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome Kevin!
That spider was great!
Those little boogers need a good scarin'!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks like you have a lot of fun. 

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello & welcome- so you wander in and now you'll never leave


----------



## KevinS (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for the replies folks.

I'm stepping things up this year and tackling a full animated Peppers Ghost display. Most of the major issue have been sorted out (lighting, angles, motor drive, etc) and true construction begins this weekend. I'll post some photos when it's all put together.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome! Love the spider.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I love that. So simple that nobody expects it.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Well your in now...*

You are now part of the collective....Once you start posting...you just cant stop...jeeze I now need a 12 step program for Haunt forum...

Great movie...is it wrong to love scaring people that much? I actually hate to be scared myself but absolutely love doing it to others..

Im sick... OH AND WELCOME TO THE FORUM!!

Melty


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------

